# The "live aboard" bug again bites again



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Lately with trying to keep up with the house, fixing it up,mortgage, housemates that seem to think just paying rent is all they should do. I'm thinking how much nicer it would be to have a 36ft or larger boat all to myself sitting at a nice marina. (2 cabins a must) Can you hear the big sigh? SIGH

I know it's far from romantic and practical in this climate, and I actually think the west coast would be more for me. I really hate hot weather! over 80 is too hot! (not going to do well in hell!) 

I could probably outfit my O30 to be a live aboard, but my list of wants would be overkill for the boat and it's age. New Yanmar, folding prop, shaft, genset (not possible) ac and heat, (I'm in the hvac biz so that's not a prob) New sails and a double head sail with new furling gear. Much of All that would be easier found in another boat I know. (another Big sigh) 

Oh well back to mopping the kitchen floor!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Sell it all! 

Is it a possibility down the road? Make it happen. 

I had an interview the other week and got the typical, where do you see yourself in 5 years... I told them, ultimately I like to be able to work from my boat! Boy did that get some looks, especially since I live in Ohio. People just don't think that way here.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> Oh well back to mopping the kitchen floor!


None of us is going to live forever, DeniseO!

Maybe you can find another inconsiderate housemate to replace you! :laugher

Let all of the people in the house fight it out for the title of "most inconsiderate".


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Not to taunt you, Denise, but I lived aboard my Catalina 36 for several years in Marina del Rey in L.A. and it was absolutely HEAVEN. I say do it now before you accumulate a ton of [email protected] that you will talk yourself into believing that you can't live without. That's where I am now. Having married, bought a house, raised a kid, divorced (I'm such a cliche), I think about moving back aboard when I retire. But, "where would I put the 70" TV, and how could I live without high speed internet, where would I keep the cars and motorcycles, how about the laundry", etc, etc, etc. 

Do it now, you only go around once.

Mike


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

*closer than you think?*

Denise, if you look again at your wish list, most of the items are about _sailing_, not about living aboard. Consider the very small investment you'd need to make your present boat comfortable to live on at a marina: electric space heaters for winter, portable A/C for summer. The extra happiness you might have, and the money you can save - since you're already paying for the slip in addition to your rent/mortgage, which you'd no longer pay - will enable you to save quickly for the 36-footer, new yanmar, folding prop, etc.

Of course, any time I provide advice like that you have to consider the source, living aboard for 8 years now, so I'm biaseed that way <*smile*>


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Eryka...love your boat BTW...very cool


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Listen to Eryka... what she says makes a lot of sense...


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm listening! thanks Eryka! I'm actually kind of spoiled being at a YC. It costs me less then $600 a yr to keep my boat. We have moorings though. 
I do love the Eastern shore of Ches. Bay and suppose that's where I'll wind up one way or another.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Denise, 

Unless you plan to follow the seasons up and down a coast (either one) you'll want A/C. In-built heat beats the heck out of space heaters.

A/C means either a genset or a slip. The DC A/C systems exist but the power draw is still too high for long-term on the hook without a generator.

I tend to agree with your inclination that making a liveaboard out of your ODay 30 would result in too big an investment in that boat. I'd encourage you not to get too big. In my experience the costs for slips and--more importantly--the availability of slips above 42 - 43 feet is really limiting. I'm perfectly happy single-handing boats up to 47 - 50 feet, but I'm very glad I bought a 40 and not a 43 or bigger.

@MikeinLA - All of the things you mentioned, except perhaps for the 70" TV can be managed.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

When I decided to retire early and liveaboard, I did so knowing it wouldn't always be what I hoped for, but, that it would be better than what I had. That I think, is the question you are facing.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Denise,

You could always check out the PNW. No A/C needed here and some of the best cruising grounds around year round....


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

And be part of your restoration team charlie? just kidding! (sort of LOL)

Don't winters get pretty cold, down right sub zero?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with you agreeing with me SV, My O30 would be tough to live on even though I could design heat and air that would be very well concealed. I do have a nice force 10 stove in the galley though. S


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

I know what you're feeling. I wish I'd bought a boat instead of a house. Everyone said what a good investment a house is, you have to buy a house, blaa blaa. It's worth 60% of what I paid, worst investment ever. We feel trapped. Now we're selling everything so we can leave this faulty machine and see the world.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Sell house & boat to get a bigger boat.The larger the boat the more to do & greater expense.I down sized & very happy with smaller.Remember all boats are compromises.marc


----------



## thorrad (Jun 18, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> And be part of your restoration team charlie? just kidding! (sort of LOL)
> 
> Don't winters get pretty cold, down right sub zero?


Heck we are lucky to have snow once a year! The typical year here gets down to 20 degrees for less than a week and usually stays above freezing most of the time. I live aboard a Catalina 36 with the wife and family in Seattle. It is a very good life what with the amazing amount of sheltered cruising and fun racing that happens all year long.

A diesel forced air or (better yet) hydronic heater for winter is the only thing that I would recommend. There are several that can be retrofit into a small boat.

(We had to turn ours on this morning due to it being too cold overnight so I know mine works!)

dont wait too long as they have already said. It is so much better to be on the water than to be thinking about it...

Thor


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Denise, one word, Gemini.

Well, three more. Just do it.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

oh.. thanks chuckles but I love keel boats. I'd go for a trawler if it weren't a keel boat! (ducking out of sight) lol


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you'd go for a trawler before you go for a catamaran, you're an evil and low person...obviously a powerboater at heart... 



deniseO30 said:


> oh.. thanks chuckles but I love keel boats. I'd go for a trawler if it weren't a keel boat! (ducking out of sight) lol


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Errr... ok.. Pilot house sailer then.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> And be part of your restoration team charlie? just kidding! (sort of LOL)
> 
> Don't winters get pretty cold, down right sub zero?


Nah, our average Winter temp is 45*F and usually we see maybe a weeks worth of low 20's. The coldest I've seen is 4*F one freaky cold Winter. You can always come over and get sawdust all over ya....


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

sww914 said:


> I know what you're feeling. I wish I'd bought a boat instead of a house. Everyone said what a good investment a house is, you have to buy a house, blaa blaa. It's worth 60% of what I paid, worst investment ever. We feel trapped. Now we're selling everything so we can leave this faulty machine and see the world.


Mine was a good investment until I overextended. As of the 20th of July, it's the Bank's problem... Just makes it easier for us to pack up and sail away I suppose...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> Errr... ok.. Pilot house sailer then.


Since you mentioned them, here's a beautiful pilothouse sailboat for ya...doing 20 knots no less...<evil laugh>










And the interior of the pilothouse of the boat... comfy, ain't it...


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Great! If they'd ever deliver the boats...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dog -- You almost have me convinced with that top photo.

Denise,

What did you do, to get your 30 footer? (In otheer words, you didn't always have it, and you can make things happen.) Sell it and get a 40 footer (or 38) that's already setup.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

my 30' is pretty roomy (for one...and the occasional guest ) but the only way i could get a second cabin would be to expand the quarter berth by extending it into the cabin, and even then it would be cramped. ive found those elec. heaters to be effective and the emersen quiet cool doesnt take up much space in the vee berth, but i have augmented it with the cruiseair carry on unit that is very effective. down here (tx) ac is much more important than heat...lol good luck


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Dog... 20 knots??? comeon! really? Brad, yes that is the idea I have, should I decide to make the sale of the house happen. Mick, I may build the AC for my boat just to make it sellable.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Denise,

I lived aboard a Pearson 424 in Boston in the late 80’s and found it pretty roomy. It was just me and the cat. I wasn’t cruising and was going to work every day to a suit and tie job so I needed the space of a larger boat.

Overall I enjoyed it but it only lasted a couple of years and then I moved down to the Chesapeake. Anyway, my observation is that 30’ would be way too small in that full time job scenario. Maybe if you were sailing full time and had already downsized…

Now that I am in Fort Lauderdale I am thinking about getting another boat and am wrestling with the size thing again. I am just about the same age that you are lying about and that also becomes a factor in terms of handling sails, maintenance, etc. I am thinking about a Pearson 365 this time around. I no longer have the cat so that missing 6’ probably won’t be an issue!

A major consideration for me is a separate stall shower. Showering on board is much more convenient than schlepping up to the marina but I don’t want to have to wipe down the whole head every time I use it.

I don’t like it real hot either but I REALLY don’t like it too cold! Much easier to turn on the AC than it is to chip ice or shovel snow!

Sounds like you are right on the mark with your 36+.

Good luck.

Chris


----------



## SamTHorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn, that is a beautiful craft!



sailingdog said:


> Since you mentioned them, here's a beautiful pilothouse sailboat for ya...doing 20 knots no less...<evil laugh>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SamTHorn said:


> Damn, that is a beautiful craft!


Yes, Chris White pens a nice boat... even if they're all odd multihulled beasties.


----------



## SamTHorn (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually quite like the multihulled monstrosities.
There used to be a couple of huge ones in anchored in English Bay in Vancouver.
I'll see if I can find the pics I took of them to share.



sailingdog said:


> Yes, Chris White pens a nice boat... even if they're all odd multihulled beasties.


----------

